

[ANNOUNCEMENT] GDB 7.8 released - sedeki
https://sourceware.org/ml/gdb/2014-07/msg00032.html

======
fafner
Awesome: GNU Guile scripting support. GDB already has Python scripting
support. But it seems most people are unaware of it. GNU Make also recently
added support for GNU Guile.

A pretty good talk about GDB from FOSDEM
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwDA3oIOtWw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwDA3oIOtWw)

